

The Decision Tree: How Smarter Choices Lead to Better Health - edw519
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/01/ff_decisiontree/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
Tichy
Unfortunately the given tree seems rather lame. In principle it might be a
good idea, though.

